# State Department Covered Up Pedophilia by Ambassador Who Was Obama and Hillary Donor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"So he sexually abused a bunch of kids? What difference does it make?*
When I wrote about this yesterday, I suspected that the ambassador in question was an Obama donor. I was right. And as ambassadors go, Howard Gutman is a truly repulsive character.
In 2011, Gutman claimed that Muslim violence against Jews wasn't anti-Semitic. It was just a "reaction" to Israel. Maybe he can explain why his sex abuse of children isn't really pedophilia. Just a reaction to Israeli settlements.
A State Department whistleblower has accused high-ranking staff of a massive coverup - including keeping a lid on findings that members of then-Secretary Hillary Clinton's security detail and the Belgian ambassador solicited prostitutes.
A chief investigator for the agency's inspector general wrote a memo outlining eight cases that were derailed by senior officials, including one instance of interference by Clinton's chief of staff, Cheryl Mills.
A DS agent was called off a case against US Ambassador to Belgium Howard Gutman over claims that he solicited prostitutes, including minors.
"The agent began his investigation and had determined that the ambassador routinely ditched his protective security detail in order to solicit sexual favors from both prostitutes and minor children," says the memo.
"The ambassador's protective detail and the embassy's surveillance detection team . . . were well aware of the behavior."
Undersecretary of State for Management Patrick Kennedy ordered the investigation ceased, and the ambassador remains in place, according to the memo.
Gutman was a big Democratic donor before taking the post, having raised $500,000 for President Obama's 2008 campaign and helping finance his inaugural.

http://frontpagemag.com/2013/dgreen...y-ambassador-who-was-obama-and-hillary-donor/​


----------

